# 3D greeting cards from pics



## 3dwishes (Oct 24, 2010)

hi,
i invite you to our new website at 3dwishes.com -
convert your 2D to 3D pics with our free converter,
or send 3D greeting cards with your pics inside.

all the best,
3dWishes group


----------

